# Fuji Finepix S7000 Problem



## icom102 (Apr 15, 2007)

I have a Finepix S7000 i am takeing pictures of moving objects i use the SP Mode with the Sports setting takeing pictures of slow moving objects is fine but today i took some pictures of faster moving ones and noticed they where not as good a quality a bit blurred is there any way of may by bring up the shutter speed in SP Sports mode i cant seem to change it or could someone sujest what i should do

Cheers

Paul
[email protected]


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Page 42 of your manual will show the use of the S (shutter priority) setting to increase shutter speed.

If you have lost your manual it is downloadable here:
http://www.fujifilmusa.com/JSP/fuji...p?dbid=687302&prodcat=616757&sscucatid=664271


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

You normally use aperture priority to get the fastest shutter speed for the available light. Use the largest aperture (lowest number) and the camera will give you the highest shutter speed it can for the conditions. Sports mode should give you the same thing though.

Using a shutter speed higher than full aperture or sports mode can give you will give you a dark and usually noisy photo. If full aperture or sports mode aren&#8217;t giving you a fast enough shutter about the only option is to increase the ISO.


----------



## MarcellaL (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi, I had some problems with my Camera myself, but a good friend of mine referred me to a great tech support site that helped me deal with these problem! They also have free live chat support

Here is the page for Fuji s7000 Support

Good luck

Mary


----------



## lookieman (Mar 5, 2008)

When i turn on my s7000 it won't let me take any photos, it jus keeps sayin file no. full. its nothing to do with the card becuase it says thsi whatever compact flash or card i use, i am really worried,ive tried formatting it, but taht doesnt work either , can any1 help???  thanks


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

Without knowledge of that camera, it would sound to me that it's got to the end of the image number sequence.... i.e. 000001 - 999999. Try going into the set up menu and looking for a RESET, either Reset numbers or reset to factory defaults. That should return the numbers to 000001.

PP


----------

